# Proud papa



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Today my daughter performed on stage 3 times in front of her peers. She did pretty good if I say so myself. To hit the targets she did under pressure amazes me.

Here's a link to her performance 





Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

amazing


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

I bet you are. Great Shooting.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I was a nervous wreck lol. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great job Lindsay!!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

That Was some GREAT! GREAT! Shooting
My 2 Boys started shooting with me age 3., Now ones 50 and the other is 43
My 2 Grandsons started shooting with me also age 3 with the same old Red Bear
fiberglass bow. Now one is 25 and the other is 22. I know what Pride is. You are 
a VERY VERY lucky man. Now get them buttons sewed back on your shirt.. On the 
other hand leave em off, you have ton of GOOD Time ahead of ya.:grin::grin:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Pretty awesome, I hope she makes the team.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Vegas in two weeks will set the stage for the rest of the year. It's not a qualifier shoot but is the largest archery shoot in the world where she can see her competition.

The actual qualifer shoots to make the team won't start for another month or so. She has to shoot five shoots to make the team. One in Salt lake city, Arizona, California, Alabama and Texas. I only took her to two shoots last year. I didn't want to pay the money when she would be the youngest in her division "15-17", she was 14. She took 2nd in Vegas and 3rd in Socal. I believe she would have made the USA indoor team this year if I would've taken her to the team trials. Her x count is pretty good.






The only reason I didn't take her to trials is because if she makes the team she would have had to compete in Turkey. Turkey isn't a good place to be right now especially if your a 15 year old girl.

Photo from Socal and one of a good 3 spot game.








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Her sister isn't half bad either.

Second photo is a game she shot two nights ago. Third photo is her score




















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

On a side note anyone is welcome to bring their kids up to datus on friday nights. I help coach a kids archery league and it starts at 7 pm. We have equipment if you don't have your own. Cost for equipment rental is 5 bucks. Cost if you have your own equipment is a whole dollar. Cant think of better program to learn to shoot a bow in Utah. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Impressive. I love the arrow twirl flair.

We'll look you up at the shoot. My daughter wanted to participate in a few weeks but I think she's still too new. Shooting a genesis beginner type set-up, nothing like your daughter....yet! She was too nervous about participating since she even gets nervous at JOAD. 

It'll be easy for us to go over to the Southpoint since it's only a few blocks away from our house. She want's to go and see what a true event looks like and see the kids her age, 11, shooting.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

She will be hooked walking into the south point if she shoots a bow. It's impressive! I think there is 375,000 bucks up for grabs this year and over 3,000 shooters. Funnest archery shoot in the world if you ask me.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

nelsonccc said:


> Impressive. I love the arrow twirl flair.


That was my favorite part, too. Congrats to your daughter. It takes guts to perform in front of a bunch of teenagers.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome shooting. Congrats to the young lady. nothing better than a girl who can shoot.----SS


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that awesome


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome and good luck to her.


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

swbuckmaster said:


> On a side note anyone is welcome to bring their kids up to datus on friday nights. I help coach a kids archery league and it starts at 7 pm. We have equipment if you don't have your own. Cost for equipment rental is 5 bucks. Cost if you have your own equipment is a whole dollar. Cant think of better program to learn to shoot a bow in Utah.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I just may have to bring my scout troop to this. Would we have to register to come beforehand, or can we just show up any Friday night?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

You can show up but a scout troop will probably have to share equipment. I'm not sure what equipment is avaliable for that many kids. We already have at least 30 kids shooting recurves. However i think half of them have their own equipment I think. 

I don't run the recurve side I coach the compound side.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

That's awesome shooting Scott!!!! Good luck to you guys in the coming year.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks Tom! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang, that is great to see! Thanks for sharing!

Where is this place? Datus?

My boys have been begging to learn to shoot a bow, but between comp indoor soccer, basketball, baseball etc, etc, I don't know where to find the time to take them.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Datus address can be found if you look up datus on the net. However if you get off 90th south and head west to 1300 west then head north about a mile it's on the west side of the road. Has a datus sign out front.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrkrik (Jan 26, 2016)

That's pretty cool. I have a hard enough time hitting the target with no one around. Doing that in front of a crowd is pretty sweet.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey SW,

What bow would you recommend for an 8 year old girl, smaller in stature, that is moderately priced? One she could grow into.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Mathews ignition is a great used bow for target or hunting. Goes down to 19". It's built out of quality parts. The only draw back is draw length changes cost money because you need new bottom cam for every change. The bow will out shoot the shooter. Box store cheap bows fit the archer but the kids can out shoot the bows. One reason you dont see kids in the winner circles shooting them. Here is a photo of my daughters ignition. I bet you can pick them up for a hundred fifty bucks. Cams are 20 used or 40 new.







Once a kid gets a 24" draw it opens them up to almost every manufacture.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Lindsay took 3rd in the Arizona cup. 1 down 3 more shoots to go to make Cadet USA team. She will be going to Florida, Alabama, California and possibly Ohio if her ranking is close.

















Makenzie is going to shoot up a division and giver her sister a run for her money in California.









50 meter group









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Pretty awesome Best wishes for her success.


----------

